
Ask HN: Why Apple don't restrict any super-apps? - zkid18
Some so-called &quot;super-apps&quot; are designed around payment system and create their own app ecosystem inside the single app. That is primarily use case for Asian tech - WeChat, Alipay, Go-Pay, PayTM, PayPay Rappi and etc. 
How they manage to compile Apple&#x27;s rules?
======
wh-uws
Short answer: They don't

Longer answer: They don't but they are so important to users in those markets
that they would not purchase iphones if they could not use those applications
there

------
Aperocky
So does bank apps, there has to be some kind of exceptions.

Maybe because pay apps count as banking? It would be absurd to charge 30% on
banking.

